# Crysis 2 wieder bei Steam als Maximum Edition!



## violinista7000 (30. Mai 2012)

Am 15.06.2011 haben viele bemerkt, dass Crysis 2 bei Steam nicht mehr zu kaufen war. Es waren viele Meinungen gegen EA, weil viele behaupteten. dass es mit Origin zu tun hatte. Heute habe ich zufälligerweise gesehen, dass Crysis wieder bei Steam zu finden ist, diesmal als Crysis 2 Maximum Edition. Zur Zeit ist der Preis etwas hoch (€ 34,99), es wird jedoch eine Upgrademöglichkeit angeboten, für denen, die Crysis 2 bei Steam gekauft haben. Alle anderen können/sollten auf ein günstigeres Angebot warten, es kommt bestimmt entweder für die Sommer Sales oder für die Weihnachtsdeal.

Persönlicher Kommentar:

Anscheinend geht es bei Origin nicht aufwärts, wie EA es sich gewüscht hat, und Obwohl ich Crysis 2 Retail gekauft habe, werde ich demnächst zugreifen. Um es bei Steam zu haben. 

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition


----------



## MasterSax (30. Mai 2012)

habs mir gekauft bei steam und das spiel hat nen missions bug in der 1-2 mission ,savegame geladen mission 3 spiel immer noch verbuggt billig eingekauft und nur mist bekommen


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Mai 2012)

Schön dass es wieder da ist. Allerdings ist es mir immer noch zu teuer. Werd mal auf den Summer-Sale warten da kommt es sicher auch mal mit -75% daher


----------



## DaywalkerEH (30. Mai 2012)

Hoffe dann taucht Dragon Age 2 auch bald wieder bei Steam auf


----------



## Spherre08 (30. Mai 2012)

Werde wohl auch bei den Summer-Sales oder wie dies sich schimpfen zuschlagen


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

Braucht man Origin dann trotzdem noch? Ich habe C2 als Retail ungeöffnet daheim, wäre cool wenn das jetzt auch ohne Origin ginge.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man Origin dann trotzdem noch? Ich habe C2 als Retail ungeöffnet daheim, wäre cool wenn das jetzt auch ohne Origin ginge.



Kein Origin erforderlich, aber dafür eine Online-Aktivierung (wie bei Windows).


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

Danke, dann werde ich heute Abend mal Crysis ohne Origin antesten...


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Braucht man Origin dann trotzdem noch? Ich habe C2 als Retail ungeöffnet daheim, wäre cool wenn das jetzt auch ohne Origin ginge.



Wenn das der Fall wäre könnten sie sich das  Ding aber behalten. Man kaufts doch nicht über die eine Plattform damit man dann erst wieder die andere installieren muss oO.
Aber zutrauen tu ich EA sowas ja nur ich denke ja doch das Valva sowas nicht zulässt.


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch BF3 über Steam(ohne Origin) und ich bin soweit zufrieden...


----------



## RapToX (30. Mai 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Aber zutrauen tu ich EA sowas ja nur ich denke ja doch das Valva sowas nicht zulässt.


 zulassen würde valve das im prinzip schon. gibt ja genug spiele, die trotz steam noch gfwl, ubilauncher oder was auch immer benötigen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Mai 2012)

Juhu , ich hoffe es gibt das Spiel im Steam Summer zu kaufen! für -75% wäre absolut Geil!!!

Sobald es im Daily Deal beim Steam Summer unter 20€ kommt wird es sofort gekauft.

Hoffe Crysis 2 ist ohne Origin bei Steam, das wäre kacke , denn ich vergesse gerne mal meinen EA Acc, CNC Acc hab ich 2h gebraucht um meinen Username zu finden 

Aber das Spiel ist der absolute Hammer =D


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. Mai 2012)

Ihr braucht doch nur in der Spalte rechts gucken, da steht auch welcher Drittkopierschutz verwendet wird, wenn es einen gibt. Wenn da nichts steht, dann gibt es auch keinen. Ein Beispiel für Drittanbieterkopierschutz ist 
Anno 2070. Trotz Steam wird auch Tages oder so installiert, der auch auf der Retailversion vorhanden ist. Wer die Steamversion kauft, hat die doppelte Arschkarte.


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Mai 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall wäre könnten sie sich das  Ding aber behalten. Man kaufts doch nicht über die eine Plattform damit man dann erst wieder die andere installieren muss oO.
> Aber zutrauen tu ich EA sowas ja nur ich denke ja doch das Valva sowas nicht zulässt.


 
genau so ist es


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

@ Himmelskrieger nur super Kommentare hier, oder?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Mai 2012)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ihr braucht doch nur in der Spalte rechts gucken, da steht auch welcher Drittkopierschutz verwendet wird, wenn es einen gibt. Wenn da nichts steht, dann gibt es auch keinen. Ein Beispiel für Drittanbieterkopierschutz ist
> Anno 2070. Trotz Steam wird auch Tages oder so installiert, der auch auf der Retailversion vorhanden ist. Wer die Steamversion kauft, hat die doppelte Arschkarte.


 
Welche Arschkarte? Dass das originale Spiel funktioniert oder das ich einen Mechanismus installiere, den ich im Hintergrund gar nicht merke?


----------



## KrHome (30. Mai 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Welche Arschkarte? Dass das originale Spiel funktioniert oder das ich einen Mechanismus installiere, den ich im Hintergrund gar nicht merke?


 Die Arschkarte auf gleich zwei Aktivierungsserver angewiesen zu sein. Da hättest du drauf kommen können. 

@topic:
Es überrascht, dass EA eine Origin freie Version anbietet. Ubisoft und Capcom schleifen den Ubilauncher und GfWL schließlich auch mit durch.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. Mai 2012)

/edit


----------



## FKY2000 (30. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> @ Himmelskrieger nur super Kommentare hier, oder?



lolol hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht...


----------



## AMD (30. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> @ Himmelskrieger nur super Kommentare hier, oder?


 Gleich bekommst du ein like


----------



## Blackstacker (30. Mai 2012)

Solange die Verkaufszahlen und der Preis hoch war hat EA direkt über Origin abkassiert und nun wirds halt günstiger und Steam darf auch noch paar Cent dran verdienen 

Das wird sicher mit anderen Titeln genau so kommen wenn der Preis oder die verkaufszahlen fallen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Mai 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall wäre könnten sie sich das  Ding aber behalten. Man kaufts doch nicht über die eine Plattform damit man dann erst wieder die andere installieren muss oO.
> Aber zutrauen tu ich EA sowas ja nur ich denke ja doch das Valva sowas nicht zulässt.


 
aha
Bei EA nicht aber bei Ubi-Soft ist das i.O.?

...und nach kurzem suchen bei Steam kann man Entwarnung geben das anscheind kein weitere "Schutz" mitinstallierd wird.


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

Leider wird mein Retail Crysis2 Key von Steam nicht akzeptiert, schade ich hatte gehofft ich sitze diese Origin kacke aus....


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Mai 2012)

Denke es liegt daran das es 1. ein Origin Key ist (Sönst hätte man ja manche Games 2x), und 2. das es nicht die Maximus Edi. ist, sonst hätte es wenn schon voher gegangen, musst wohl Origin nutzen, oder du kaufst es dir evt. im Steam Summer nochmal hoffe es gibt dort einen Rabatt drauf. Kannst ja dein Retail (Ungeöffnet nur) noch verkaufen, Ebay z.b.


----------



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön. Ich kaufe Spiele nur über Steam oder ohne Account-Bindung. Allerdings kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr die von EA gepublished werden, von daher ^^


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. Mai 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wird mein Retail Crysis2 Key von Steam nicht akzeptiert, schade ich hatte gehofft ich sitze diese Origin kacke aus....



Das kann nicht sein. Normalerweise kommt zum Ende der Installation ein Feld, in das du den Key eingeben sollst. Wenn Origin erfoderlich ist, dann muss das auf der Verpackung stehen. Du hast ja Retail gesagt, also eine Version in einer Box aus dem Handel. Dann brauchst theoretisch weder Steam noch Origin.
Ansonsten Support anschreiben.


----------



## kevinho (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn diese Grafikdemo bei ~5 € angekommen ist schlage ich vielleicht mal zu...obwohl...


----------



## Hackman (31. Mai 2012)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> Solange die Verkaufszahlen und der Preis hoch war hat EA direkt über Origin abkassiert und nun wirds halt günstiger und Steam darf auch noch paar Cent dran verdienen





RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Leider wird mein Retail Crysis2 Key von Steam nicht akzeptiert, schade ich hatte gehofft ich sitze diese Origin kacke aus....


Was labert ihr den schon wieder nur Mist. Ist das Euer Hobby: "Muss-Origin-bashen!!!" 
Crysis 2 gab es die ganze Zeit ohne jegliche Origin-Pflicht im Retail-Handel auf DVD, und das für unter 20€. Kein Mensch zwingt Euch, Origin dafür zu nutzen. Und wenn ihr inzwischen schon zu degeneriert seid eine DVD zur Installation ins Laufwerk zu legen, oder Euch Keys aus dubiosen Quellen ohne DVD besorgt, dann selbst schuld!


----------



## RuhigeHand (31. Mai 2012)

@Hackman was geht mit dir, heute keinen Spass im Leben gehabt?


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. Mai 2012)

Und wieder ziehen se alle über Origin her....die AGBs hat sich eh keiner durchgelesen....ich kanns nich mehr hoeren dieses Anti Origin gelaber.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Mai 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder ziehen se alle über Origin her....die AGBs hat sich eh keiner durchgelesen....ich kanns nich mehr hoeren dieses Anti Origin gelaber.



Jo, Steam und Gesichtsbuch haben ebenfalls unseriöse AGBs.


----------



## RuhigeHand (1. Juni 2012)

Und jetzt, vielleicht haben wir Drüberherzieher einfach keinen Bock auf eine 2. Plattform.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Juni 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt, vielleicht haben wir Drüberherzieher einfach keinen Bock auf eine 2. Plattform.



Das ist ja verständlich. Ich habe auch keine Lust auf eine 2. Plattform, aber EA hat das gleiche Recht wie Valve eine Plattform wie Steam zu betreiben. Wem das nicht gefällt, muss eben darauf verzichten. Als Steam online ging haben bestimmt sehr viele Spieler dagegen protestiert (Abhängigkeit) und heute sind die meisten bei Steam. Das wird bei Origin nicht anders sein.


----------



## RapToX (1. Juni 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Leider wird mein Retail Crysis2 Key von Steam nicht akzeptiert, schade ich hatte gehofft ich sitze diese Origin kacke aus....


 vielleicht weil crysis 2 kein steamworks spiel ist? 
wüsste auch nicht, dass man bei der retail-version auf origin angewiesen ist...


----------



## RuhigeHand (1. Juni 2012)

@ Raptox ich war der Meinung das man einen Origin Account braucht aber das wurde ja bereits oben geklärt.
@ Andi ich persönlich achte halt darauf nur Steam oder ohne Accountpflicht Spiele zukaufen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe am anfang über Origin viel schlechtes gehört, und das man nicht per PSC bei Origin zahlen kann, macht es für mich uninterasant/nutzlos, daher bleibe ich beim Steam womit ich keine Probleme habe/hatte


----------

